# Spiel wie Diablo



## TheEasyWay (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche nach einem Spiel das ähnlich wie Diablo ist. Diablo 3 gefällt mir persönlich nicht, da es kein endlos spiel ist sondern man nachdem man Diablo getötet hat, das spiel praktisch durchgespielt hat und nur noch ein wenig farmen (bzw das ganze nochmal durchspielen kann mit einem neuen oder dem selben Charakter) und gegebenenfalls Arena Matches bestreiten kann.

Ich suche nach einem Spiel das fast endlos ist und ungefähr aufgebaut ist wie Diablo. Das Hack and Slay Schema und das endlose farmen für bessere Ausrüstung. Irgendein Spiel an dem auch durchgehend gearbeitet wird wie bei League of Legends bei dem immer wieder neuer Kontent dazu kommt damit man immer mal wieder rein schaut und einem nie richtig langweilig wird.
Ich habe eine Zeit lang WOW gespielt und vermisse es irgendwie mich durch aussehen und/oder  Ausrüstung von der Masse ab zu heben wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. Torchlight ist auch ganz schön aber wie bei DIablo 3 verstehe ich nicht auf was das aufbaut. Entweder ich habe das nicht richtig verstanden oder ich liege richtig in der Annahme, dass ich, wenn ich die Hauptquest (sofern es die bei Diablo gibt) durchgedaddelt habe, keine Aufgabe mehr habe. Sprich das Spiel endet so wie Mario. Der Held besiegt den Erzfeind und Schluss. 

MFG TheEasyWay

PS: wenn ihr der Meinung seid DIablo wäre der oberhammer und ich wäre eine totale null weil ich den Wert des Spiel nicht wahrnehme, dann könnt ihr mich vllt auch davon überzeugen und mir die Dinge die ich nich richtig verstanden habe erklären  Vllt macht ihr mir das Spiel doch schmackhaft


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2012)

Naja, die Story endet schon. Aber man spielt sie dann eben nochmal auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad durch und dort kann man bessere Ausrüstung finden. Auch kann man gemeinsam mit Freunden spielen.

Ich bin mir außerdem ziemlich sicher, dass ein fünfter Akt (Diablo 3 hat 4 Akte) mit einem Addon dazukommt. In nicht allzu ferner Zukunft.
Das Spiel ist so erfolgreich, da bin ich mir sicher, dass da noch Inhalt folgen werden.

Ansonsten, von der Beschreibung deiner Vorlieben her, würde ich schon sagen, dass ein MMORPG wie WoW schon das Richtig für dich ist. Schau dich doch da mal um nach aktuellen MMORPGs? Tera oder das neue Star Wars MMORPG. Wobei das jetzt keine Empfehlungen sind, sondern nur Hinweise.

EDIT:
Hallo und willkommen übrigens.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2012)

Also, ich kenne an auch technisch und vom Balancing guten anderen Spielen nur Torchlight oder Titan Quest, und mit Abstrichen auch Dungeon Siege.

Aber die haben halt alle genau wie Diablo 3 ein "Ende" - danach ist die Herausforderung, es entweder mit einem völlig anderen Charakter neu zu spielen oder aber einfach nur nochmal mit dem gleichen, aber schwieriger (der Charakter ist nach 1x Durchspielen ja noch längst nicht zu Ende gelevelt, sondern viele Dinge wirst Du erst bekommen, kennenlernen und nutzen, wenn Du erneut spielst). Einer der allerwichtigsten Punkte bei so einem Spiel ist aber gar nicht die Story, sondern das Sammeln von Gegenständen, denn fast jeder getötete Gegner lässt Gold oder einen Gegenstand fallen. Das "suchtmachende" an Diablo 3 ist also, dass Du ständig noch ein bisschen weiterspielen willst, weil Du auf einen besseren Gegenstand hoffst und zu überlegen, welche man behält und welche nicht, dazu gibt es auch besonders seltene Gegenstände, über die man sich dann besonders "freut", wenn sie ein Gegner fallen lässt. Dabei ist es auch so, dass eine Waffe A durch Zusatzeigenschaften für einen Mönch viel besser als eine Waffe B ist, obwohl Waffe A eigentlich weniger Schaden verursacht - die Zusatzeigenschaft aber sorgt dafür, dass es speziell beim Mönch in der Summe dann mehr Schaden gibt als mit Waffe B. Und für einen Barbaren ist es vlt dann andersrum, dass also Waffe B die bessere ist. Die eigentlichen Quests und die Story sind also gar nicht mehr wichtig für den LANGZEIT-Spielspaß, es ist also nicht schlimm, wenn man die meiner Meinung nach recht gute Hauptstory bereits 1x kennengelernt hat.

Ein Diablo-artiges Spiel, in dem es immer neue Quests usw. gibt, kenn ich aber nicht, wobei es bei Diablo3 sicher auch Addon/Downloadcontents geben wird. Damit es auch nicht zu langweilig wird, hast Du bei Diablo 3 ja auch zufällig generierte Level - daher gibt es auch im Internet bei Tipp-Seiten keine "Karten" für die Level, auf denene Höhlen oder Fundorte von bestimmten Dingen oder so was markiert sind. Es ist also bei jedem Neuspielen, sogar bei jedem Laden eines Spielstandes wieder eine neue Spielwelt (bis auf die 4 Hauptlager, pro Akt eines, in dem man Händler und andere NPCs findet).

Es könnte aber sein, dass es ganz andere Spiele gibt, die Dir gefallen. Bist Du denn sicher, dass Du ein HackNSlay willst, wo Du alle paar Sekunden Gegner zusammenstauchst und schaust, was die an Gegenständen fallen lassen? Wie wäre es ansonsten mit einem Rollenspiel wie Skyrim? Das ist eine riesige Spielewelt, in der Du alles mögliche erkunden kannst und viele kleine Quests hast, die Du machen kannst, aber nicht musst - die Hauptquest kannst Du schnell erledigen oder auch "nebenbei" in aller Ruhe. Es geht da halt viel "ruhiger" zu, man trifft manchmal erst nach 20 Spielminuten wieder auf einen Gegner, dann auch eher auf 2-3 stärkere Gegner und nicht auf 20x Fallobst, oder auch einen einzigen sehr starken, der vlt von mehreren schwachen unterstützt wird, und pflügt sich nicht durch ganze Horden durch. Bei dem Spiel ist wiederum Atmosphäre und die ganzen Gespräche und Queststories das wichtigere, nicht so sehr die Kämpfe.


----------



## TheEasyWay (24. Mai 2012)

die wunschvorstellung ist schon ein hacknslay wobei dir idee mit einem mmorpg auch nich schlecht ist
besonders weil aion mittlerweile auch kostenlos ist. kennt ihr noch weitere empfehlenswerte mmos die kostenlos sind ( bzw nur einmal zu bezahlen sind) ? 
und bei denen Leute die noch zusätzlich echtes geld bezahlen keinen größeren vorteil haben ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2012)

Schau mal auf der pcgames-Schwesterseite buffed.de, die ist speziell für online-RPGs. Es gibt zB manche Spiele, bei denen die Leute geen Bezahlung keine richtigen Vorteile im spielerischen Sinne bekommen, sondern lediglich mehr Regionen und/oder Spielerklassen freigeschaltet bekommen.


----------



## Zerth (25. Mai 2012)

TheEasyWay schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich suche nach einem Spiel das ähnlich wie Diablo ist. Diablo 3 gefällt mir persönlich nicht, da es kein endlos spiel ist sondern man nachdem man Diablo getötet hat, das spiel praktisch durchgespielt hat und nur noch ein wenig farmen (bzw das ganze nochmal durchspielen kann mit einem neuen oder dem selben Charakter) und gegebenenfalls Arena Matches bestreiten kann.


 Ich verstehe irgendwie dein Problem nicht  Alle Gebiete in D3 lassen sich beliebig reseten, daher ist das Spiel praktisch "endlos". Wenn du nach einer persistenten Welt suchst, musst du zu einem echten mmog greifen - wie zB. WoW. Free 2 play Varianten gibt es schon, die sind aber qualitativ idR. nicht so gut. (bzw. man muss früher oder später zahlen)


----------



## Brokensword (27. Mai 2012)

bissl ot: es gab doch mal ein ähnliches game mit Samurai? Weiß jemand noch wie des heißt? Würde sich des lohnen, oder hat man nix verpasst?


----------

